# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Oracle Application Express.

## dahmane2007

Bonjour,

J'ai install APEX 3.2 sous Oracle 10g et j'ai excut les scripts ncessaires. Tout  t cre (tables, users, packages, etc...). Quand je lance dans la barre de navigation 

```
http://127.0.01:8081/apex/apex_admin
```

, il me donne une fentre le site XDB demande un user et un mot de passe. 

J'ai mis le mot de passe de ADMIN ainsi que le mot de passe, mais ca marche pas. Avez-vous une ide comment rsoudre ce problme ?.

----------


## dariyoosh

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai install APEX 3.2 sous Oracle 10g et j'ai excut les scripts ncessaires. Tout  t cre (tables, users, packages, etc...). Quand je lance dans la barre de navigation 
> 
> ```
> http://127.0.01:8081/apex/apex_admin
> ```
> 
> , il me donne une fentre le site XDB demande un user et un mot de passe. 
> ...



Bonjour,


C'est quoi exactement le message d'erreur?

J'avais install il y a longtemps ce programme. L'installation tait avec succs, pourtant toute tentative de connexion avec le bon mot de passe d'administrateur chouait. Finalement, je me suis rendu compte que le problme n'avait rien  avoir avec le mot de passe mais que c'tait un conflit au niveau des ports car j'avais aussi Apache install sur mon systme. Est-ce que sur votre machine, le port 8081 n'est pas hasard occup par un autre programme?


Cordialement,
Dariyoosh

----------


## dahmane2007

Bonjour,

Le message d'erreur est qu'il n'arrive pas se connecter. Il me demande une authentification. Pour le port 8081, oui il est utilis par une autre application Oracle. 

Sur ma machine, j'ai Oracle 10.2.0 et la suite developer (Forms, Reports et Designer 10g). J'ai essay de changer le port en excutant le script apexconf, mais a marche pas toujours. 

J'ai vrifi le XDB Listener et le port est bel et bien 8081.

----------


## dariyoosh

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le message d'erreur est qu'il n'arrive pas se connecter. Il me demande une authentification. Pour le port 8081, oui il est utilis par une autre application Oracle. 
> 
> Sur ma machine, j'ai Oracle 10.2.0 et la suite developer (Forms, Reports et Designer 10g). J'ai essay de changer le port en excutant le script apexconf, mais a marche pas toujours. 
> 
> J'ai vrifi le XDB Listener et le port est bel et bien 8081.


Je n'ai jamais travaill avec la suite developer, essayez de la dsactiver compltement (si possible) au moment de dmarrage de Express pour voir qu'est-ce que a donne.

----------


## dahmane2007

Je ne peux pas dsactiver la suite developer, car c'est mon outil de dveloppement sous ORACLE. En attendant de trouver une autre solution, je vais travailler avec celui d'ORACLE (apex.oracle.com). 

Mon objectif est de refaire mon site web avec APEX.
Merci pour vos rponses.

----------


## jkofr

Hello,

Alors, 

As tu installe Apache? Si non, je te le conseille. CD Companionx32

As tu lance le script: apxchpwd.sql  aprs l'installation via le script apexins.sql

As tu correctement configurer le fichier marvel.conf?

Voila.
Jko

----------


## denils

Et le dads.conf a bie configurer galement!

----------

